# 420 Rancher front end question



## ECU420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello everyone, new to the site and have a question about my 420 rancher 207 model 4X4. The top of the front left tire is leaning out or the bottom is in not sure which. I replaced all ball joint as well as wheel bearing and still have the problem. The atv hit a culbert (spelling?) on the left side and broke the frame where the upper a arm bolt on the guy rewelded it and it is strong however to tire is leaning any way to take measurements to see what is wrong and maybe fix the problem without a new frame?
Thanks!


----------



## ECU420 (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought the ATV used and am just trying to fix it up got a great deal in it.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you checked the upper and lower a-arm bushings?


----------

